# Moisture??



## killacoop (Feb 19, 2007)

Whats best to return moisture to good weed that has dried sitting in a trunk for 2 weeks??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 19, 2007)

killacoop said:
			
		

> Whats best to return moisture to good weed that has dried sitting in a trunk for 2 weeks??


*Well there are a number of things you could do. A piece of bread. A orange peel. A fresh pot leaf if you have one. I'm sure a few other members will jump in and give a few suggestions.*


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 6, 2007)

You can throw in some fresher bud if you have some around too...

Woops TBG went there already sorry.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 10, 2007)

potato pealings,only use a small peice,unless you`ve got lots of trees to re-moist.put in a sealed bag for only a few hours.


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 11, 2007)

i have heard a peice of cabbage or lettuce is rather good. I use those on tobacco when it gets too dry


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 11, 2007)

same way i found out about the potato peels


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

with each of these you invite mold, and a number of other things you dont want, like a crappy taste, get a tupper ware tub, cut up a piece of spounge, get it damp and throw it in there till u get it to where u want it. A. safest way to do it man. the spounge will release the moisture very well.

i like the fresh leaf, but it doesnt have much moisture, plus it takes forever...


----------

